# Настройка двух сетевых карт

## sfx

Помогите с сабжем.

Имеется две сетевые - одна для дома, вторую приобрел для adsl модема.

в /etc/init.d второй интерфес не появился (в ядре все ок. сетевая видится).

Задачи второй - брать все с dhcp (Модем как роутер).

По первой сетевой соеденено два компа напрямую. Все работает.

заранее спасибо!

----------

## sfx

хех.. просто скопировал /etc/init.d/net.eth0 в net.eth1 поднял dhcp и все ок  :Wink: 

----------

## hermes_jr

Лучше симлинк создай, с net.eth0 на net.lo (это наверняка уже есть) и с net.eth1 тоже на net.lo. Загагулина в том, что периодически при обновлении baselayout скрипт net.lo тоже обновляется, поэтому простое копирование рано или поздно приведёт к появлению ошибок при загрузке и тогда замучаешься искать источник траблов  :Smile: 

----------

## Azik

Газеты читать надо:

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.eth1
```

----------

## sfx

примного благодарен!

----------

